# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbots, Applozic Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Applozic Inc.

applozic.com/solutions/chat-sdk

kommunicate.io/product/bots-and-automation

kommunicate.io
kommunicate.ai

youtube.com/KommunicateAIChatbotsandSupport

facebook.com/kommunicateio

twitter.com/kommunicateio

linkedin.com/company/kommunicate

medium.com/kommunicate

----------


## Airicist

Applozic Chat & Messaging SDK demo video

Nov 14, 2016




> At Applozic Inc. we add wings to your apps. Integrate our open source SDK and see more Customer Engagement, and use rich analytics to drive more monetization via In-App Messaging, Real Time Chat, Push Notifications and many more features.

----------


## Airicist

Kommunicate overview - a human+bot hybrid support platform

Apr 25, 2018




> Kommunicate is a intelligent human+bot hybrid customer support platform made for you. It is developed to make your support real-time, personalized and proactive.

----------

